# which zoos and/or aquariums have the best cichlid exhibit...



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

just curious which cities have the best exhibits of cichlids out there...
if any...
thanks :fish:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

baltimore aquarium has one exhibit with a L. brichardi colony and a few others in the tank that I cant remember what they are, it is also including calvus, Syn. multipunctatus. The set up is nice by I dont like the collection. The could have picked a better group of cichlids for the display.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

exasperatus2002 said:


> baltimore aquarium has one exhibit with a L. brichardi colony and a few others in the tank that I cant remember what they are, it is also including calvus, Syn. multipunctatus. The set up is nice by I dont like the collection. The could have picked a better group of cichlids for the display.


The Baltimore one has a huge L. brichardi colony, upwards of over 100. The others I remember seeing in that tank are a Frontosa, and a unlabeled-variant of Aulonocara stuartgranti that was 6" long.

I don't remember seeing any calvus or synodontis though... :-? :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Camdem Aquarium in Camdem, New Jersey across the river from Philadelphia has a good exhibit with Hippos and a huge amount of peacocks and haps.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend the mystic aquarium, the way they stock tanks would make you very mad. Only if you know anything about cichlids, which apparently they do not.


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

Busch Gardens has a big cylindrical tank in one of the shops in the park that has african cichlids in it but they definitely dont have enough rockwork for them


----------



## severumfreak (Aug 6, 2008)

wichita zoo in kansas has a huge school of africans


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

When at was at the baltimore aquarium I did manage one photo of it. I didnt take to many because brichardi doesnt do anything for me. They're like convicts, drab & reproduce like roaches. No offense to those who keep them. Heres that no id peacock they have. The S. multi. was shy when we were there. I remember it because I showed it to my wife and told her about the trio I used to keep...and will have again.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Aug 18, 2008)

If memory serves me right Toronto's Zoo has a huge tank


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cincinnati has a nice aquarium with a bunch of cichlids (90% african).
The omaha Zoo has one large tank with various cichlids/livebearers in it from pacu, to convicts, and even a lonely red devil...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The Vancouver, BC aquarium used to have a great amazon section. It has been years since I've been there though. I deffinately want to go back, the lead aquariust there is an expert in eartheaters so I am sure the amazon section is still probably top notch.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

The San Diego Zoo has a couple exhibits that include fish. My favorite was in the rainforest aviary, I can't remember everything it has in it, there were some loaches and rainbow sharks along with some livebearers if I recall correctly. Not far from the aviary is an exhibit that has some crocodiles or aligators or something (I never paid much attention because there were fish) the enclosure has some larger animal but the front of the enclosure nearest the sidewalk is filled with water so that you have a split level view through the glass. There are hundreds of african cichlids in the exhibit that make a pretty impressive display. The hippo enclosure also has some fish, I never did figure out what kind of fish they were though, they basically survive off of the hippo poop.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I was at the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago a few years ago and they had a nice Amazon exhibit.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

San Diego has an absolutely amazing aquarium. 2 actually. One salt and one fresh. The fresh one is much better (duh). They have some huge dovii. At least one large african tank. Sorry. I don't know anything about african species. They have a great angel tank. I haven't been in almost a year, but it's always fantastic. I have some pitures somewhere. They are not on my computer because it is new. I will find them and I will post.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Georgia aquarium is awsome. I could have spent a week there.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

My wife just reminded me...That was Sea World, not the S.D. zoo. 

But the aquariums at Sea World are fabulous. Although, the best I've seen is probably the Monterey Bay Aquarium.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

The Georgia Aquarium is very nice. They have an amazon tank with _Heros_ and _Satanoperca_. They also have a Malawi display that is impressive. I also like the Smoky Mountain Aquarium (Gatlinburg TN) and the Tennessee Aquarium (Chatanooga).


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya, i've been to the tennessee aquarium, i have relatives that live in chatanooga, but i can't remember the cichlid part of it... i wasn't really into my fish as much i am now, so i probably didn't pay much attention to it...

thanks so far for the comments


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

brycerb said:


> Georgia aquarium is awsome. I could have spent a week there.


Thats what I hear...


----------

